# Wanted: info on Upper Blue below Columbine Landing



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

I have always wanted to float from Columbine Landing to Green Mountain Reservoir, just to see what the Blue looks like in this stretch. Can anyone share some first-hand knowledge of this stretch? We will be in a 12' raft, are there any diversion structures, low head dams, low bridges or other known hazards that prevent passage thru this stretch?

I saw a couple guys putting in with cats at the USFS office in Silverthorne earlier this year when the water was much higher, and later that day saw their boats floating into Green Mountain Res as we were returning from a Lower Blue run. Any recent trip reports to let me know what to expect below Columbine? I suspect there is minimal whitewater below Columbine, but I just want to do some casual floating with the hope of no mandatory portages. Thanks in advance.


----------

